# Preparing Body for DE



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi when you cycle with your OE you seem to stop living by considering what your eating, drinking, vitamins into your body.
What would you recommend for DE conception ?


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

hello FertileRoad,

I dont think it hurts any of us to eat a little healthy, limit the booze and if we feel like it take a few vitamins at anytime does it..... However the advise I have been given by 3 different clinics is to keep stress to a minimum, get plenty of rest to be transfer ready, and thats about it. Dont know about you, but I like to think I am 'doing' something, so I tend to cut down on the booze and knock it on the head entirely in the final few days, take zinc, pre-pregnancy multi vitamin and fish oïl. Acu in the lead up and afterwards

But thats about it. 

good luck to you!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I am zita west pre conception vitamins extra vit d as mine is very low along with magnesium. I do eat healthy but my downside is red wine which I never drank before or during my previous cycle. Stress wow can't get rid of that as my mum is in aggressive stage dementia. My down time is once week yoga. Need to reasses the stress and wine.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

After speaking on the phone, IVF Spain have advised that hubby should be on 800mg of Vitamin E and 1g of vitamin C, and that I should be on folic acid, Vitamin D and "a good multivitamin". That's it. I've given up booze since 2nd January and I'm on a very limited amount of sugar and caffeine, to the extent I'd almost say I've given both up. I'm trying to be as healthy as possible regarding eating fresh veg every day and drinking water. I don't think any of this will boost our chances massively but if it gives us a 1% boost then that's in our favour. Xxx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

My impression was the healthier the body carrying the DE the better. Even if the DE is super-perfect, it will be our old bodies who will have to carry them for the next nine months and help them grow into a healthy child.


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, hun! I should say I'd recommend absolutely the same for the de conception. Look, you're doing all this for your own benefit. In such a way you make your body healthier and stronger to carry your future baby. (Even though via DE ivf). Here is the list of things I keep on doing (or not doing) even now, while preparing for round#2 with de. (By the way this is also vital after the embryo transfer.)
• No heavy lifting — nothing over 10 lbs at a time. Avoid strenuous activities such as furniture moving, weight lifting, Etc. 
• No high-impact exercise — avoid high intensity exercise such as jogging, running, step aerobics or jumping rope. Light to moderate walking and leisurely hiking is OK and may help you to feel well. 
•  No alcohol — no alcoholic beverages or recreational drugs. 
•  No smoking (try to avoid even second-hand smoking).
• Minimize caffeine — one or less daily caffeinated drink intake (coffee, tea, cola beverage). 
• Avoid over the counter herbal medications — no herbal supplements; Tylenol is OK for headaches, cramps... 
• Avoid contact with toxic fumes — avoid contact with toxic fumes and substances such as gasoline, paint, paint thinners, chlorine and ammonia. If you cannot avoid them, be sure the area is well ventilated. 
• Get adequate rest — do not get overly fatigued. 
• Balanced diet — eat and drink a well-balanced, nutritional diet. Remember to include plenty of fruits and vegetables and fluids to avoid constipation, which may be caused by progesterone. 
Wish you all the best of luck


----------

